# Should I be concerned, or am I just lucky?



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Gemma only pees about 4 times a day. I thought this was an extremely small amount for a Chihuahua puppy her age. However, when she goes, it's always a pretty big pee. She doesn't "leak" when she's excited or playing. She probably poops the same amount of times that she pees per day. Does this sound normal for a puppy who is almost 11 weeks? I thought she would be peeing way more. She doesn't even go immediately after she wakes up. She'll hold it for 8+ hours overnight and then even longer after she wakes up in the morning. She still hasn't peed since last night now which was like over 10 hours ago. Should I be concerned or am I just very lucky?


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

And since we woke up, she has ate, drank, played, and pooped. She just doesn't seem to need to pee? I have put her on the pad several times and gave her the potty command, but all she eventually did was poop. She's sleeping in my lap now.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Is she drinking enough ? are you sure she's not peeing anywhere else that you can't see? it is a long time for a puppy not to pee,my two were always peeing.What food are you feeding


----------



## BaileysMum (Nov 2, 2011)

That is a super long time it seems. Bailey is 8 months and still goes every 4 or 5 hours


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

She just peed a few minutes ago. She doesn't drink a lot but I had another puppy that drank the same amount and she peed a lot more than this. Nope, she's not peeing anywhere else. I am with her 24/7 and at night she is in a small pen with only room for her crate, pad, and dishes and she has not messed her crate once.

She is eating Eukanuba small breed puppy. I really don't like this food but she will not eat the Acana no matter what I do. It's too big for her to crunch so she just drops it out of her mouth and tries to bury it. I tried soaking it in water to soften it up and I even mushed it up with a spoon after but I don't think she likes it when it gets cold after being wet for a while. She ate a tiny bit like that but then she wouldn't eat anymore. It takes a few hours for it to get mushy enough to break up when I soak it in water, so by then it gets cold and I don't think she likes that.

I even tried to give her raw chicken. I gave her a piece of a wing and she chewed on it a tiny bit and then she just started trying to bury it with the towel like she does with the Acana. So I cut the meat off the bone into small bite-sized pieces but she just licked one up and spit it out. I guess all she will really eat right now is the Eukanuba. It's better than not eating anything, but I hope I can transition her to the Acana soon.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

She seems healthy overall. Her pee is a good color and doesn't smell funny or anything. She naps a lot and then wakes up with super energy for 30 minutes to an hour, then passes back out for a while. She poops regularly after she eats. Everything seems to be fine and normal other than the fact that she's not peeing a ton like I thought all puppies did.

Yesterday was her first full day here and she peed every 4 hours or something, which I was shocked about. I was expecting her to need to pee every hour. And over the first night she held her pee for about 9 hours. She has access to food and water overnight as well. I leave the food because she still isn't eating scheduled meals, so I'm letting her pick at it for now when she wants it so she doesn't risk dropping her blood sugar too low. It doesn't matter to me when she wants to poop since she has her pad at night and she knows how to use it.


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

In awhile when her jaw gets a little stronger try adding a bit of the acana in with her food and the just keep adding more acana and less of the other until all that's in her dish is acana I just started adding a bit of dry food to Charlie's can food because he can eat the dry a bit better now so this way the wet food will soften it a little then I'll start adding less wet and more kibble as he gets better at eating it until there is nothing but dry in his dish that way the transition is allot eàsier on his little tummy as well.
I would be a little worried about the amount she is peeing. Are you sure she's getting enough water. Charlie pees about every 3 to 4 hours. He sleeps through the night which is good but as soon as he wakes up he has the biggest pèe almost imediatly. I would try to make sure she is drinking water every time she eats and even offer her a drink about every hour or so in between meals.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

You might try adding in some good quality canned food or soaking the eukanuba. Dry food is hard on their systems, especially puppies.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

maybe shes just in shock or scared? its probably a bit of a shock for her to be suddenly in a new house with new people lol , tillie was the same it will probably take her a couple days to get used to everything  x


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi, Tracy. I did try soaking her Eukanuba in warm water and she did eat a tiny bit of it like that the first night we got her, but once again, when it got cold, she didn't want it. I tried it again yesterday but she wouldn't take it at all. The thing is she really only likes to eat out of my hand or on her blanket at the moment. She's not so fond of the little stainless steel cat dish her food is in. I'm going to get some paper plates and try to feed her off those, and do as you suggested, Pat. I can't really soak food in water in my hand, so maybe she'll eat of the paper plates. I've tried feeding her on a napkin too but she just wants to play with the napkin when I do that. 

My boyfriend got her to eat a bit of Acana while I was in the shower today by breaking it up with his fingers. So she does like it, it's just the size of the kibble that she can't handle yet. She needs it broken into 1/4 size pieces. That's about how big her tiny Eukanuba kibbles are.

She's drinking pretty well today. I have been dipping my finger in the water after we play and luring her over to it. She's definitely drinking and eating more than she did yesterday. Yesterday she just kind of slept most of the day. She's awake and full of energy today. Maybe she will start peeing more regularly now. She hasn't peed for two hours now. After she plays, she usually just falls asleep before she thinks about going potty. She just fell asleep again after playing for almost two hours. She played hard and drank from her water about three times, but doesn't seem to need to pee yet. I don't know, maybe I just have a miracle puppy with a strong bladder. I can only hope, lol.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Maybe she is still adjusting, Shannon. She seems to be so comfortable already, though. But like I said, she seems to be doing even better today than she did yesterday. I thought yesterday went fine but comparing to today she is definitely happier and more outgoing. She has more energy and she's eating and drinking more. I guess if things don't seem right after a few days, I'll start really trying to determine if there's a problem. But at the moment, she seems perfectly happy and healthy.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> Maybe she is still adjusting, Shannon. She seems to be so comfortable already, though. But like I said, she seems to be doing even better today than she did yesterday. I thought yesterday went fine but comparing to today she is definitely happier and more outgoing. She has more energy and she's eating and drinking more. I guess if things don't seem right after a few days, I'll start really trying to determine if there's a problem. But at the moment, she seems perfectly happy and healthy.


yh she is probably now settling in  good luck! x


----------



## Goldylocks (Jun 26, 2011)

Hope you and Gemma get on well, if she is healthy then you really are lucky. Fingers crossed that's what it is.

Hugs


----------



## Sunnie (Dec 19, 2011)

find a little (girly) hammer to use to break down the kibbles. Put a few in a baggy, zip it shut, and hammer away. 

Oh, and a word to the wise, nix the feeding and drinking out of your hand. They can manipulate into a bad habit that way, and come very quickly to expect/demand nothing less. Little stinkers. LOL

I vote she's probably still adjusting. Hope you are lucky, though!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I had the hardest time getting beau to eat dog food his mouth is so tiny even now at a year and 4 months he still has a hard time with kibble I was going to suggest canned food too maybe until her teeth get bigger or breaking the food up like ur bf already has and then mixing in canned?? Good luck!


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I would also start breaking up the kibbles and mixing it in with her old food. If you can get her switched to Acana, you would probably be better off as she will be getting much better nutrition than Eukanuba. Then you won't have to worry so much if she only eats a little bit. 

I am sure you already know this, but I just wanted to offer my two cents. I wouldn't get in the the habit of hand feeding if she won't eat, playing games to get her to eat, anything like that. I learned the hard way with Lion that it is a VERY difficult habit to break. You don't want to be stuck hand feeding your dog forever! She will get used to the bowl eventually.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I wholeheartedly agree with not getting her used to you having to toss pieces of food around. Sadly, I know people who "still have to do this to get her to eat" when she is a 4 year old dog!

Our boy hated the stainless steel bowls I got for him. I discovered that he could see himself in the water bowl and it spooked him. Switched to a non reflective dish and all was good!

She will get it all figured out!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Okay that is wierd I was reading another post and my reply went to this post.

I would be a little concerned. Jaxx is ten months and he still goes out every four to five hours. This is a lot better than when we brought him home that was every two hours.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

A lot of dogs dont like the stainless steel bowls for some reason. I got a set of pottery bowls and my puppies had no problem eating out of them.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Guillermo would rather starve himself before he ate out of any type of bowl. I end up having to put his kibble on the floor. Go figure. 

I think Gemma is still trying to get used to her new surroundings, she sure is a little cutie!


----------



## Sunnie (Dec 19, 2011)

We bought a handful (half a dozen or so) of very cheap, white porcelain small plates (like salad or dessert size)... Cali eats off of those. She doesn't like bowls at all. She eats behind a closed door. Sweet little ADD puppy she is, she eats better with NO distractions. LOL


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I don't know what to do. We have no good quality canned food available locally. I have to order it. I can order canned ZP from where I bought the Acana, but that took a week to get here, and that was from a site based in Sweden. I feel like that's way too long to wait to get her on track with feeding. Does anyone have a home cooked recipe suggestion or something? I wish there was something decent available here. Anything at all and I would pay whatever price. 

I'm going to try switching her dishes like you all suggested. She's only eaten this morning with a few pieces of kibble here and there throughout the day. She has peed three times today so far. I put her on her pad a few minutes ago and told her "go potty." She just sat on it and whined for about a minute, but I didn't let her walk off. Then eventually, she did a little pee. I think she knew what I wanted her to do, lol, but she didn't want to. She's definitely smart.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I would order some canned food, and keep soaking the Acana after you break it up. She should be fine on that until the canned food arrives.


----------



## Sunnie (Dec 19, 2011)

Why can't you break up the Acana kibble, moisten it, serve it to her, give her 10-15 min. to eat it, then pick it up. Leave dry broken up kibble if you want, too. Until you can order/receive something else. It's going to be hit or miss for a while until you find something that works for you and her.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Sounds like a plan, Missy. I'm going to try ordering from another Swedish site instead and maybe it will come quicker. Their shipping policies seem to be faster and they are even cheaper. Do you think 6 cans would be good enough to get her transitioned into the dry gradually? Not sure how many meals a can of ZP will last her. Also don't know if she'll like it or what flavor she's going to want, so I don't want to over order and have her not eat it because it's $4.5 per can. I even found nutrical on this site. Damn, Sweden is so expensive. The stuff is $5 online from U.S. stores and it costs $25 from this site. I guess I may as well order it too. It's probably a good thing to have anyways.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Sunnie, I can do that and I have tried, she just refuses to eat it on her own and I worry she isn't getting enough nutrition. I don't have any nutrical and there is none available locally either. This crap town has nothing.

But yeah, for dinner tonight I am going to try feeding her a mix of the Acana and Eukanuba in a different dish. I actually tried to use a hammer on the Acana last night and I couldn't break it, LOL. I'll have to get my boyfriend to do it since he can break it in his fingers and I can't even do that. And I am going to order some canned ZP. If I'm lucky it will make it here by Friday, but I'm expecting more like Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

LittleGemma said:


> Sounds like a plan, Missy. I'm going to try ordering from another Swedish site instead and maybe it will come quicker. Their shipping policies seem to be faster and they are even cheaper. Do you think 6 cans would be good enough to get her transitioned into the dry gradually? Not sure how many meals a can of ZP will last her. Also don't know if she'll like it or what flavor she's going to want, so I don't want to over order and have her not eat it because it's $4.5 per can. I even found nutrical on this site. Damn, Sweden is so expensive. The stuff is $5 online from U.S. stores and it costs $25 from this site. I guess I may as well order it too. It's probably a good thing to have anyways.


I would go with the lamb, it seems like most dogs like that. That should be plenty of cans, they are pretty big and she won't eat much at all. I would order one of those cheap canned food covers if that site has one, they are easier than putting a plastic bag over it in the fridge.
Wow! Nutrical is expensive for you.. I wonder if someone could ship it to you from the US for cheaper? I could do it if it would work out.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Damnit, I tried to add the lamb flavor to my cart and they only have one can in stock. :foxes15: I could do the lamb and venison? Or just straight up venison.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

That would be sweet of you, Missy, I just don't know how long it would take to get here, you know. Might be worth it for me to just pay the extra so I get it sooner than later.

Lol, I thought I was so prepared for Gemma before she came home. Yet here I am, still trying to rush order stuff for her.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bummer, I am sure either flavor would be fine. My dogs like both,
and Lion is picky.

You can use syrup, honey, etc. in place of Nutrical for now. I'm sure you know that but i just thought I would mention it


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

You don't have high end pet stores in your area that sells the better kibble?


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

Also if your going to order the canned ZP, why don't you try a bag of the raw ZP too? Just an idea..


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Yes, Missy. We're going to go out tomorrow and buy some ceramic dishes for her food and water and some honey at the grocery store. My boyfriend is out in the kitchen breaking up her Acana now. He said I am "putting him to work," lol.

Mary, nope. We have nothing but pure junk at the only pet store there is here. I already have Acana kibble that I ordered, but she just won't eat it because it's so big I guess. I would order regular ZP too if I hadn't already spent about $40 on the Acana and now another $60 on 5 cans of ZP and a tube of Nutrical.  I hate how expensive everything is here. I definitely can't afford to get her on a permanent ZP diet, not with the prices here. A 1kg (2.2lbs) bag of ZP is $34 plus $8 shipping. That is just way too much for me. I paid $30 for a 5.5lbs bag of Acana kibble plus $8 shipping. That's the most I can afford on my budget right now, unfortunately.


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

Wow! Outrages prices! Probably would be cheaper to feed her meats from the grocery. Unless their high too.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Yeah, meats are also pretty pricey, lol. Chicken is inexpensive but she can't live off on only chicken. Red meats are pretty expensive. Even plain old hamburger is more expensive than in the States.

Well, I just ordered 5 cans of ZP and a tube of nutrical. And now guess what? My boyfriend smashed up some Acana with a hammer, put it in a plastic container (we don't have anything ceramic at the moment that's small enough), and she's eating it on her own. Lol, after I just spent $60. Go figure. Good thing she's freaking adorable!


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

I won't make a big problem of it. Some puppies can hold there pee better than others.
As long as she is doing great, there is no reason to panic. 
And as long as she eats it is fine, your puppy can regulate it herself.


----------



## Sunnie (Dec 19, 2011)

Yay!

Can you get Nature's Variety Instinct (canned)...? 

Instinct | Nature's Variety

They sell in small cans too, so if you find a flavor she doesn't like, you don't waste so much.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

LittleGemma said:


> I don't know what to do. We have no good quality canned food available locally. I have to order it. I can order canned ZP from where I bought the Acana, but that took a week to get here, and that was from a site based in Sweden. I feel like that's way too long to wait to get her on track with feeding. Does anyone have a home cooked recipe suggestion or something? I wish there was something decent available here. Anything at all and I would pay whatever price.
> 
> I'm going to try switching her dishes like you all suggested. She's only eaten this morning with a few pieces of kibble here and there throughout the day. She has peed three times today so far. I put her on her pad a few minutes ago and told her "go potty." She just sat on it and whined for about a minute, but I didn't let her walk off. Then eventually, she did a little pee. I think she knew what I wanted her to do, lol, but she didn't want to. She's definitely smart.


Hi!
I'll be the voice of dissent :lol:
This little puppy JUST came home, she is dealing with a pretty major transition, I take it the breeder was feeding her the Eukanuba? if this was my dog, I would NOT change anything just yet, if she is eating the Eukanuba I would keep her on it for a couple more weeks, until she grows a bit and gets used to her surroundings then I would try and just transition her over to the Acana.

Acana does have a small breed puppy formulation, I was looking at it just today. Sure Eukanuba is not the best food out there, but it's certainly not the worst! & honestly it won't kill her to eat that for a few more days until she's settled into more of a routine.

Giving this and that, and mixing soft and hard various foods is just asking for digestive trouble in my honest opinion.

Anyhow best of luck whatever you decide to do! 
Don't beat yourself up over the food thing.. you already have the Acana so use that in a bit when the supply from the breeder runs out


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Sunnie, I can't seem to get that brand here. ZP is the only good quality canned food I can find from Swedish websites. ZP, Orijen, and Acana are widely available through most Swedish pet food websites. That's about it, though.

Thank you, Wodjeka and Kitty. You both made me feel a lot better. I think she is doing fine. She pees when she really needs to. I think she just has an exceptionally strong bladder. She leaves some pee spots on her pad as big as my 8-year-old Chi that lives in the U.S. I have put her on her pad twice today and told her to go potty and she has done it for me on command. I think she is drinking enough. It might not seem like a lot to me but she is so tiny that I guess she really doesn't need that much. The more the better, though, so that's why I think a little wet food mixed in with her dry would be a good source of hydration.

I guess the wet food won't hurt to have on hand anyways and neither will the Nutrical. I'm definitely not cutting her Eukanuba out of her diet until she is comfortable with eating the Acana. I'm mixing them dry together right now, so if she doesn't want the Acana kibbles, she can pick out the Eukanuba for now. Like I said, it's better she eats that than nothing. It's not like it's Pedigree Puppy Chow either. I think it's a better idea for me to worry about getting the best quality food into her when she's a few weeks older and more stable, rather than trying to force it on her now and put her at risk of hypoglycemia.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Bah humbug all this stuff & nonsense about stainless steel bowls  - I found some fabulous rubber-footed, completely ant-proof, wee bowls for $5 ea and bought x 12 so as they're used, in the d/washer they go, with the other 9 awaiting the next 3 meals. I could neither afford nor be bothered dealing with China plates/bowls considering the fact they should only be used once & then washed immediately. Having a porcelain "Butler's Sink" also dictated my decision as things can easily get smashed.

Well, of course, as teeny, weeny babies they didn't like s/steel at all - too bad, too sad, I'm damned if I'm going to pander to their little likes & dislikes over such a trivial thing - they got used to it pretty darn quick when they realised nothing else was coming. 

Ditto their foods that I am always varying with type, texture etc in raw or different ZP flavours .... they pull the fussy stunt with me, they'll either eat or go hungry, as they found out the other night when I removed their un-touched Roo chunks and fed them to the big dogs.

Unless something is detrimental to them, their health or well-being, why in heavens name would any pack leader succumb to their demands and fiff-faff around until it's just right for the dog's sensibilities? 

WE know what's best for them, NOT THEM, and we act accordingly - just as they eventually will, given time & consistency on our part.


----------



## Sunnie (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh trust me the plates Cali eats off are far, far less than $5 each. LOL


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Dee, you are tough, lol. I just want to make sure she gets enough nutrition at this age. I've heard of perfectly healthy Chi and small breed puppies starving themselves because they don't know how to eat kibble out of a bowl, or are too timid about it. I know Chis are at risk of hypoglycemia at this age, so I would rather try to make her comfortable now than force her into a situation that she might not adjust to quick enough. I'd rather pay the extra money on wet food and dishes than have to pay a $400+ emergency vet bill because her blood sugar has dropped too low. I honestly think the Acana kibble is just a matter of her not being able to physically handle the size of the kibbles at her age. When her jaw strengthens and she grows a bit, then I will let her tackle it without any help.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

My girls eat out of vintage Fire King milk glass bowls. They hold 12 ounces. 

Why?

Because my house is very cottage, vintage and rustic and these match my decor. Do my girls notice or care? Not that I can tell. I could feed these chicks ZP in the dirt and they'd happily eat it!

I do it for me. They are cute and remind me of the 40's and 50's and I like them.
They look like this:
Vintage Two Anchor Hocking Fire King White Milk by SavvyFlair


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Those are pretty, Karen. I like them.  Simple and sophisticated looking.

I do it for me too with a lot of things. Of course whatever I'm buying has to be suitable for Gemma with whatever purpose it is supposed to serve, but if there is a certain color or design that I find most attractive, I'm going to get it. I think that sort of stuff goes for many pet owners.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I like that they are glass so can get super hot and very clean so they are practical and face it, stuff that was made then was made much better than stuff cranked out today. Sadly, I have dropped and broken 2 of them but I purchased a bunch of the from sellers so we have plenty.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I personally use a mix of stainless steel and ceramic.
When those are in the dishwasher I use a regular cereal bowl :lol:

I'm not one to hand wash anything, so if I cannot toss it into the dishwasher I don't own it


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Caitlin, I'm going to add my 2 cents now. First of all, I think what you said was right. Better to spend a little on canned food and bowls than a vet trip and the scare of hypoglycemia. Secondly, I'm going to agree with Kitty. I would leave her on the Euk. for the time being until she is settled well and a little older, then change food. Yes it may not be the best food, but IMO it's not going to hurt her for a couple of weeks as opposed to the alternative. We went through this with Gidget when we got her. She was very tiny and supposedly 9weeks old (I say that because she did not even really know how to eat correctly--all she wanted to do was suck). The breeder (I use the term loosely) said she didn't eat well and didn't even give us food. We almost never found a kibble she would eat. The only thing she would eat regularly before we had success with a kibble was a loosely scrambled egg. That is good for them--lots of protein. And just to weigh in on the bowl thing. I have 3 sets of ceramic bowls in red, green, & black that fit in a black wire water and food holder because Lulu was bad about scooting her bowl when she ate and that made noise and scared her to death because she's so skiddish.lol


----------



## BaileysMum (Nov 2, 2011)

LBChi said:


> Guillermo would rather starve himself before he ate out of any type of bowl. I end up having to put his kibble on the floor. Go figure.
> 
> I think Gemma is still trying to get used to her new surroundings, she sure is a little cutie!


LOL funny you mention that because Bailey is the exact same way. She eats her zp off the floor! 

Yeah I also think she is still adjusting. It took bailey a week and that was with the kitten that she grew up with (born a week apart) here as well


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Today she has eaten the mix of dry Acana and Eukanuba that I left for her. She ate the entire plate full and then some more! She's been drinking a lot more too and has already peed four times today around 2 hours apart. Definitely more normal (although I do miss the 4-5 hour intervals, lol). I probably won't need the $60 order of ZP and nutrical, lol. Oh well, good to have it on hand anyways. I guess I can always send it back too if I feel she's really fine.


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

I would order the canned food even if it takes a week it will make the transition to dry allot easier because you can start with a small amount of dry mixed in with the wet and then every week or so you can add little more dry and a little less wet. Charlie is on wet food he's just not big enough to handle dry kibble yet unless I break it up for him. Do they have any kind of canned puppy food they should carry Ekanuba if they carry the dry they should have the canned as well maybe you can use that until the other comes. Charlie eats quite a bit now. He goes through a 8 oz can of food in a day and a 1/2 so I'm sure if Gem a is only eating a little bit she's not getting enough. Any canned puppy food is better for now than not getting enough to eat because she can't chew it yet.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I think I told you about the silly concoqtion that Rico was eating the baby food from a small jar--it was a meat--warmed awith Nutra cal puppy on it from a wee bitty spoon 

He also came from the breeder with several foods and treats that I don't feed to him....but when he was learning to eat I fed him the RC (this was way before they added the corn to it) that his breeeder sent with him. It is not very important right now to change food. I would try to get her to eat something wet so her fluid intake is good, I remember Rico not drinking as much as he does now. 

From the night he came here at 8 weeks---he was a good sized pup by then 2 lbs.---he slept when I did and ran straight for his piddle pad the very first thing int he morning. Always did. Sometimes he would whine to be put down for the piddle pad, and he went. Now I take him out first thing and he has some "special" things he likes to wee on in the garden.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

LittleGemma said:


> Today she has eaten the mix of dry Acana and Eukanuba that I left for her. She ate the entire plate full and then some more! She's been drinking a lot more too and has already peed four times today around 2 hours apart. Definitely more normal (although I do miss the 4-5 hour intervals, lol). I probably won't need the $60 order of ZP and nutrical, lol. Oh well, good to have it on hand anyways. I guess I can always send it back too if I feel she's really fine.


You can always use the canned ZP as a treat  I put it in a Kong toy and freeze it, my dogs love it.


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

You can always mix the canned and the dry together I have to do this for my Pappilion because allot of his teeth are broken and he loves it. I guess it makes the kibble just soft enough on the outside for him to be able to crunch it up he only weigh 4 lb he's 10 yrs old but he won't or can't eat the kibble on its own he has real trouble with it. I'm so glad she's eating and drinking better I was a little bit worried for a bit there about her getting sick from not getting enough to eat. She may like her kibble mixed with a little canned food. It defiantly won't hurt her and when you getting down to 3 or 4 cans just star adding less and less canned until she's just eating total dry. That's what I did with Penelope and she eats only dry now without any problems at all.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I just wanted to let everyone know that I got the canned ZP in the mail yesterday and she has had it three times so far. She loves it! I am mixing in her Acana kibble and she crunches it up no problem. I'm breaking it in half at the moment but after a few days I'm going to stop breaking it and let her tackle the whole pieces mixed in with the wet. I'll continue to add more and more kibble into the wet until it's mostly all kibble. Hopefully I can have her weaned off to just kibble by time the cans run out.

I'm also adding a teeny tiny bit of Nutrical in with one meal just to make sure she's getting enough nutrition and to keep her appetite up.

Overall, she's doing really well. Peeing now 8+ times a day and drinking a lot more. I think she was just nervous the first two days.

She's very smart too. Other than the first hour when she walked in the house, I've had only one accident with her and I corrected her while she did it and placed her on her pads. 90% of the time she runs over to her pads all by herself when she has to potty. She's getting better at staying in her pen at night and when we can't watch her during the day too. We went out alone to the grocery store for the first time yesterday and we came home and she was sleeping in her crate in her pen like we had never left. Such a good girl!


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> I just wanted to let everyone know that I got the canned ZP in the mail yesterday and she has had it three times so far. She loves it! I am mixing in her Acana kibble and she crunches it up no problem. I'm breaking it in half at the moment but after a few days I'm going to stop breaking it and let her tackle the whole pieces mixed in with the wet. I'll continue to add more and more kibble into the wet until it's mostly all kibble. Hopefully I can have her weaned off to just kibble by time the cans run out.
> 
> I'm also adding a teeny tiny bit of Nutrical in with one meal just to make sure she's getting enough nutrition and to keep her appetite up.
> 
> ...


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

I know this is an old thread, I was catchup reading. I hope she is doing better now. Eva was drinking alot when she was the same age and only went out every 3 or 4 hours and she would pee a ton. I let her eat what the breeder gave me until it was gone. Before that supply was gone I would catch her eating some of the kibble that was down for Quinn to free feed since he needed to add some weight.
You guys crack me up with the bowls. I bough Quinn a cute plastic bowl when I first go him that he was scared of, then he started eating the bowl. So I found some cute small ceramic baking cups at the $1 store that I use. My mom does ceramics and plans to make them personalized dishes one of these days.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Gemma is doing great, thank you.  I just feed her off of a ceramic plate now. I feed her the Acana kibble with a spoonful of canned ZP mixed in and she loves it. She potties regularly (all on her own!) on her pad throughout the day anywhere from one hour apart to three hours apart. And she holds it all through the night. She's doing very well!


----------

